# Garmisch vs Berchtesgaden



## brew99 (Apr 27, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone had any opinions on either destination. We will be taking delivery on June 6th and are thinking of spending a couple of days in either location before heading off to salzburg/vienna and prague.

We will be travelling with our two kids (5 and 3) so we ideally would like to do a manageable alpine experience via cable car, have a nice villiage to stroll around in and then generally soak up some Alps atmosphere. Will either one work well or does anyone have any preferences? Or does anyone have any other suggestions in the same general vicinity?

Also, we will likely drive to either place on a saturday morning and was hoping that there would not be any traffic issues. Do the locals head for the mountain resorts on Friday evenings and saturday mornings?

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

brew99 said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any opinions on either destination. We will be taking delivery on June 6th and are thinking of spending a couple of days in either location before heading off to salzburg/vienna and prague.
> 
> We will be travelling with our two kids (5 and 3) so we ideally would like to do a manageable alpine experience via cable car, have a nice villiage to stroll around in and then generally soak up some Alps atmosphere. Will either one work well or does anyone have any preferences? Or does anyone have any other suggestions in the same general vicinity?
> 
> ...


I did both and both locations are great with much to see. Suggest you spend 1 day at each, if all you have is 2 days; anyway, as you know Berchtesgaden is close to Salzburg for your Autobahn trip East :thumbup:

Highlight from my visits to both areas:

- Garmisch-Partenkirchen: You've got to take the family to Zugspitze (highest mountain in Germany); took the cable car up and the cog-wheel train down. Wow, what a great view from the top of the Zugspitze. Parking lot at bottom of cable car.

- Berchtesgaden: Stayed at a nice, small, family run bed & breakfast; Hotel Larchenhof Schonau am Konigssee. However, you've got to take the family to the Salzbergwerk Berchtesgaden salt mine and take the tour (the kids will love the slides inside the mine), then over to Lake Konigssee for the hop-on/hop-off boat tour of the lake and maybe lunch at a restaurant on the lake.

However, it's too bad you couldn't also visit Fussen and tour both Schloss***8217; Nueschweinstein and Hohenschwangau. That consumes most of a day. And also Lake Chimsee to ride the boat out to the island and visit Schloss Herrenchiemsee.

See my jpg's at link below (that will convince you)


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

We were just in Garmisch on Saturday (May 3rd.) Garmisch is a nice town. But so is just about every town in Bavaria. It seems to have a US military presence, so much of the atmosphere caters to GI's and is a bit commercialized for my taste. But still a nice town overall. Seems to also cater to hikers and skiiers. Definitely more of a ski town, so if you go in the winter and want to get some skiing in then the appeal is greater. The highlight of the area was Zugspitze... the highest mountain top in Germany. From there you can see for countries. It's a short drive from Garmisch to Eibsee where you catch a spectacular 10 minute cable car ride to the peak.

The other highlight for me was our route after leaving Garmisch. We drove southwest, then looped south, southeast, east, and then north east toward Innsbruck. This route took us over and through the Austrian Alps and had some of the most amazing winding mountain roads you will ever find. Absolutely a great drive in your new BMW f you want to wring out the suspension! I can't even begin to describe the view with words!


----------



## mondo21 (Dec 26, 2007)

767jetz said:


> We were just in Garmisch on Saturday (May 3rd.) Garmisch is a nice town. But so is just about every town in Bavaria. It seems to have a US military presence, so much of the atmosphere caters to GI's and is a bit commercialized for my taste. But still a nice town overall. Seems to also cater to hikers and skiiers. Definitely more of a ski town, so if you go in the winter and want to get some skiing in then the appeal is greater. The highlight of the area was Zugspitze... the highest mountain top in Germany. From there you can see for countries. It's a short drive from Garmisch to Eibsee where you catch a spectacular 10 minute cable car ride to the peak.
> 
> The other highlight for me was our route after leaving Garmisch. We drove southwest, then looped south, southeast, east, and then north east toward Innsbruck. This route took us over and through the Austrian Alps and had some of the most amazing winding mountain roads you will ever find. Absolutely a great drive in your new BMW f you want to wring out the suspension! I can't even begin to describe the view with words!


+1 on the drive south out of Garmisch.


----------



## The BoatMan (Apr 2, 2002)

I vote for Berchtesgaden. I fell in love with the region.

You have lake Königssee (although the boat ride might be a bit much with young children), the Jennerbahn cable car (granted not as impressive as say Zugspitze but still a good time), for the kids the salt mines, Hitler's eagle nest and there is also an alpine slide near Hitlers Eagle Nest.

Youre only a 30 minute drive at most to Salzburg which has small but somewhat interesting zoo. You can also get to the Großglockner Hochalpenstraße for a day trip. And if the Großglockner sounds like to far theres always the scenic drive in Berchtesgaden with spectacular scenery, Rossfeld Panorama Straße.

You also have Ramsau with one of the most photographed churches, Maria Gern, only a few miles away. Not to mention some great twisties up and down the mountains on the way there.

I could go on and on.


----------



## sevendown (Jun 5, 2007)

767jetz said:


> The other highlight for me was our route after leaving Garmisch. We drove southwest, then looped south, southeast, east, and then north east toward Innsbruck.


767jetz -- I'm trying to follow this route. Can you tell me which towns this takes you through? I am going to be in the same area in July and I'm looking for some scenic drives. Thanks.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

I've spent a little time at both and I think I'd go back to Berchtesgaden first. It's simply beautiful there and the the ride on the lake is so peaceful. 

That said, Partnachklamm (klamm is gorge) is really cool and your kids would love it I bet. (near Garmisch).


----------



## shortkidd (Dec 17, 2007)

From my perspective avoid GAP! (Garmisch) The town caters to the American GI's and think it ruins the ambience. Jus tlike Heidelberg though atleast Heidelberg does have the University.

I would suggest heading south out of GAP and into Austria for something more Europeanesque.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Lodging Anti-recommendation for Berchtesgaden: Do NOT stay at Maria Gern.

Unfriendly manager, poor breakfast. My family and I stayed there due to a positive recommendation on this board  but we didn't like it.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

I plan to go from Garmisch-Partenkirchen south through to Ötz (on the Austrian autobahn west of Innsbruck) and down the valley to Sölden - then turn around (back to the Autobahn) and west to St. Anton - then loop back around North to Germany.

I'll post the google map on this later...



sevendown said:


> 767jetz -- I'm trying to follow this route. Can you tell me which towns this takes you through? I am going to be in the same area in July and I'm looking for some scenic drives. Thanks.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

More on that question.

The road from Ettal to Schloss Linderhoff and beyond is rumored to be gorgeous (West of A)

Here is my plan to go deeper into the alps from Bavaria, based on recommendations from Frommers.com:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...03447,10.637512&spn=1.169653,2.463684&t=p&z=9

The valley going to Sölden (B) is supposed to be gorgeous, as is the highway route west of there (B-C). The valley of Mittleberg (D) is another beautiful driver's road that dead ends in an isolated part of Austria (there is no land route to those austrian towns without going through Germany)


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

shortkidd said:


> From my perspective avoid GAP! (Garmisch) The town caters to the American GI's and think it ruins the ambience. Jus tlike Heidelberg though atleast Heidelberg does have the University.
> 
> I would suggest heading south out of GAP and into Austria for something more Europeanesque.


Boy that is dead wrong! Although I'm retired military, so maybe I didn't notice what you are talking about. I went to a German Bakery every morning for breakfast and the locals were very friendly and helpful. Maybe it just depends on where you went while in Garmisch


----------



## brew99 (Apr 27, 2008)

chaz58 said:


> More on that question.
> 
> The road from Ettal to Schloss Linderhoff and beyond is rumored to be gorgeous (West of A)
> 
> ...


Chaz - interesting route. General question on google maps - how accurate do you think the estimated drive times are?


----------



## brew99 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and opinions. Looks like both options could be interesting. I wish I had more vacation time!!


----------



## 767jetz (Feb 4, 2008)

sevendown said:


> 767jetz -- I'm trying to follow this route. Can you tell me which towns this takes you through? I am going to be in the same area in July and I'm looking for some scenic drives. Thanks.


I used the Euro Nav data base in the car. From Eibsee, which is just SW of Garmisch and the location of the tram up to Zugspitze, we entered Ehrwald. That sends you in the right direction. Then Enter Telfs. (If you enter Telfs from Garmisch it sends you around the other direction since it's a shorter distance.) Then you pass through Nassereith, Obsteig, and Telfs. From there you could continue up to Seefeld and Mittenwald. But we had a long day and decided to take the fastest route from Telfs, which ends up taking you on the Autobahn, through Innsbruck, and back up to Munich.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

shortkidd said:


> From my perspective avoid GAP! (Garmisch) The town caters to the American GI's and think it ruins the ambience. Jus tlike Heidelberg though atleast Heidelberg does have the University.
> 
> I would suggest heading south out of GAP and into Austria for something more Europeanesque.


I guess one opinion on the web is as good as another, but I have *never* heard anyone say anything bad about Heidelberg before. It is one of the *great* university towns in the world and the oldest in Germany. (But--if you are into trivia--not the oldest in the German-speaking world.) And the castle isn't bad, either.


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have no idea. People here have said added a fudge factor to it (1.2 to 1.5) to be safe. Traffic in the summer can be a nightmare, so who knows.



brew99 said:


> Chaz - interesting route. General question on google maps - how accurate do you think the estimated drive times are?


----------



## AZ-BMW (Dec 16, 2006)

The BoatMan said:


> I vote for Berchtesgaden. I fell in love with the region.
> You have lake Königssee (although the boat ride might be a bit much with young children), the Jennerbahn cable car (granted not as impressive as say Zugspitze but still a good time), for the kids the salt mines, Hitler's eagle nest and there is also an alpine slide near Hitlers Eagle Nest.


Oh and then there is the Sommerrodelbahn in Berchtesgaden. Outstanding :thumbup:
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.berchtesgadener-land.com/www/live/wwwnavi/parser,id,140,nodeid,140,back,true,domid,235.html&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dobersalzberg%2Bsommerrodelbahn%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4GFRG_enUS223US223


----------



## ukthunderace (Feb 2, 2008)

b-y said:


> I guess one opinion on the web is as good as another, but I have *never* heard anyone say anything bad about Heidelberg before. It is one of the *great* university towns in the world and the oldest in Germany. (But--if you are into trivia--not the oldest in the German-speaking world.) And the castle isn't bad, either.


I must agree completely...I live 10 minutes away from Heidelberg and, while there is a large American population and Germans are friendly to them, I would hardly say they are catered to at all! In fact, most Americans I meet downtown are actually tourists, not people who live here. 
And as far as Garmisch, aside from the Marshal Center and the Edelweiss hotel, there are mostly Russians taking over down there.


----------



## brew99 (Apr 27, 2008)

AZ-BMW said:


> Oh and then there is the Sommerrodelbahn in Berchtesgaden. Outstanding :thumbup:
> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.berchtesgadener-land.com/www/live/wwwnavi/parser,id,140,nodeid,140,back,true,domid,235.html&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dobersalzberg%2Bsommerrodelbahn%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4GFRG_enUS223US223


Sweet! My 5 year old will love it! Come to think of it so will I!

Turns out we have built our itinerary to include both Garmish and Berchtesgaden so we will hopefully enjoy the best of the two areas. Thanks for everyone's input!


----------

